# yay new APH!!!



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

well I couldnt resist posting - I'm getting my new special little boy in about a fortnight - his name is Tidge - he's so fab look he's even smiling :flrt:









he's coming from the very fab Bonnie at Happy Hogs


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous! What a sweet wee face!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

awww i havnt even got one lol and i want one sooooo much!! how many do you have now?


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Nice little hedgie :flrt:. They are adictive arent they. Costly little animals too when you take food and monthly treatments into account too and also when you breed then you need to feed & treat each of the babies (and if your like me when you get going you'll keep more then you intended) but I wouldn't have it any other way. Another hedgie junkie in the making I think :2thumb: Congrats on the new edition.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

very true Tan - definately a hedgie junkie lol!!! Blackrose he is number 2  both boys - I dont think I could handle the breeding thing - thoughts of litter canabilisation etc I would be a nervous wreck - I think I will stick with my boys at the mo - heheheh


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Infantacide is not as common as you may think it's just many breeders will experience it at some stage and generally it is down to something the owner has done when they actually look back over the set up, other people, the animals personality etc...many things factor into it and most of us will not have to deal with it but yes it is something that will be in the back of your mind as no matter how much you handle and spend time with your animal instincts can take over. Although my last litter I was there and she was fine, an excellent mother but then I took an educated guess based on how well I know my animals and the set up used etc...and it paid off just how I hoped it would.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my gawd! he is lovely. i have the two girls and the boy in my sig but i have to say i have been looking at the classsifieds for an albino or a champagne girl. The way my electricity bill has risen i may have to decide to keep more mammals and less diurnal reptiles. so the hedgies are actually therapeutic for me! they ease my pain.....thats my excuse!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> oh my gawd! he is lovely. i have the two girls and the boy in my sig but i have to say i have been looking at the classsifieds for an albino or a champagne girl. The way my electricity bill has risen i may have to decide to keep more mammals and less diurnal reptiles. so the hedgies are actually therapeutic for me! they ease my pain.....thats my excuse!


 
Are you going to breed them Ali:whistling2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Are you going to breed them Ali:whistling2:


i doubt it very much, the whole canibalism thing would freak me out. i say i was looking for a girl as mine are both ALOT more friendly than the male. he hates being disturbed and is so huffy when you try to get him out. but the second he smells mealies or cockroaches he is anybodies! typical male, get to him through his tummy.

why shell? you after some more hedgehogs too? or do you want to know before hand so you can come steal the cute babies from me?!:flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

fantapants said:


> oh my gawd! he is lovely. i have the two girls and the boy in my sig but i have to say i have been looking at the classsifieds for an albino or a champagne girl. The way my electricity bill has risen i may have to decide to keep more mammals and less diurnal reptiles. so the hedgies are actually therapeutic for me! they ease my pain.....thats my excuse!


my other boy is a champagne :flrt: hopefully an albino should come up fairly quickly for you - people dont seem to like albinos as much for some reason  hahaha I know what you mean about the electricity bills - just had mine in £200 or a quarter suppose thats not as bad as some though!!! Hedgies are very therapeutic :flrt: and it stops me and hubby squabbling about who gets hedgie cuddles each night as we can have one each!!!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

animal addict said:


> my other boy is a champagne :flrt: hopefully an albino should come up fairly quickly for you - people dont seem to like albinos as much for some reason  hahaha I know what you mean about the electricity bills - just had mine in £200 or a quarter suppose thats not as bad as some though!!! Hedgies are very therapeutic :flrt: and it stops me and hubby squabbling about who gets hedgie cuddles each night as we can have one each!!!


 
ooooh, you have tpo post pics of your champagne now! and my leccy bill on xmas eve was for £1003 the quarter. thats why my tortoises were brought in from the shed. and i got another bill the first week of feb for £300. i was thrilled untill the OH pointed out that it was just for 6 weeks. so unfortunatley, i am going to have to get rid of some creatures. i am opting for the kids to go......they are very expensive to run, leave the lights on 24/7 and cost me a fortune in food. and as they get older they dont give me the pleasure they once did.....for some reason they give me constant headaches now.:lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

hehehhe you dont have to ask twice :flrt: heres my champagne boy:


































I would definately opt for the kids too - I think your plan is sound :lol2: youch!!! that is one big leccy bill - its gutting though that the current climate is so rubbish and things have gone so expensive that you end up reducing your collection because of it!!! Flipping country does my head in half the time!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> i doubt it very much, the whole canibalism thing would freak me out. i say i was looking for a girl as mine are both ALOT more friendly than the male. he hates being disturbed and is so huffy when you try to get him out. but the second he smells mealies or cockroaches he is anybodies! typical male, get to him through his tummy.
> 
> why shell? you after some more hedgehogs too? or *do you want to know* *before hand so you can come steal the cute babies from me?!*:flrt:


Probably the latter:whistling2:
My boy Elvis is soooooooooooo grumpy and unrolls for nobody but me. He constantly sounds like a coffee perculator until he smells food. Evie my girly is very sweet and always comes out to see what youre doing yet they both get the same amount of handling it must be a male thing...........
I too dont think I could do with the cannibalism thing either it would freak me out too


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

animal addict said:


> hehehhe you dont have to ask twice :flrt: heres my champagne boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hes gorgeous and looks like hes smiling on one of the pics:flrt: I think my Elvis got his name due to the fact his head quills are always forward pointing so he looks like he has a quiff


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

of the 4 litters i have had i have not had 1 case of cannabalism.: victory:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I think my Elvis got his name due to the fact his head quills are always forward pointing so he looks like he has a quiff


awww thats so cute!!!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

omg your new aph are stunning I can understand y u love them so much....... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

lol god Ripley is just so cute, cant wait to see little Tidge when he arrives!!!!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks so much xxxxx Tidge is coming very soon once Bonnie is totally happy to let him go and I'm going to have 2 very fab gorgeous boys  hedgies are just too addictive - even when being grumpy lol


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

so true lol. I have three and still want more. Although I Dont think I could cope with cleaning out any more poopie pouches, wheels and trays lol. 3 of each is more than enough!!! : victory:​


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

Me and Tidge are looking forward to meeting you too Animal Addict x


----------

